
Show HN: JAWS Framework Trailer – Re:Invent Edition [video] - ac360
https://vimeo.com/141176732
======
benologist
"Show HN" is specifically reserved for stuff the HN community can use, not
content:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
jmiwhite
For example, this should link to the project itself: [https://github.com/jaws-
framework/JAWS](https://github.com/jaws-framework/JAWS)

